# alte HP in Unterverzeichnis kopiert - Url ändern wie?



## evalo (23. September 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

es wäre toll, wenn mir jemand helfen kann. 

Auf meiner Hauptdomain kanadische-weisse-schaeferhunde.de lag bis vor kurzem meine alte Homepage, die ich noch mit einem Webeditor erstellt habe (also kein Wordpress etc.). 
Da ich diese Website jetzt komplett neu mit Wordpress gestalten möchte, habe ich die alten Dateien vom root-Verzeichnis in ein neu angelegtes Unterverzeichnis /alpa/ verschoben. Gleichzeitig habe ich eine Subdomain angelegt alpa.kanadische-weisse-schaeferhunde.de und sie mit dem alpa-Verzeichnis verknüpft. Die alte HP lief noch unverschlüsselt (http)
Auf der Hauptdomain, die jetzt verschlüsselt ist (https) habe ich Wordpress installiert und zunächst eine Baustelle aktiviert.

Nun zu meinem Problem:
Wenn ich die Subdomain aufrufe alpa.kanadische-weisse-schaeferhunde.de erscheint zwar die Hauptseite, aber alle Unterseiten führen auf die Hauptdomain mit der Baustelle. Auch alle Bilder und internen Links stehen noch auf der Hauptdomain.

Wie bekomme ich das hin, das auf der Subdomain die komplette alte HP zu sehen ist, samt korrekt verlinkten Bildern und Unterseiten?

Eine leere .htaccess Seite habe ich bereits erstellt, php-Seiten existieren nicht. Ich habe eine index.html, weiß aber nicht, ob und wie ich dort was verändern sollte.

Könnt Ihr mir helfen?

Schöne Grüße
Eva


----------



## zerix (23. September 2019)

Hallo,

das kann man nicht genau sagen. Es kommt darauf an, wie die Seite aufgebaut ist und wo die Links herkommen. Wenn alles statische HTML-Seiten sind, kann man das einfach mit suchen/ersetzen lösen.

Welcher Webeditor war es denn?

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## evalo (23. September 2019)

Hallo Sascha,
ja, es sind alles statische html-Seiten.
Erstellt wurde seinerzeit mit Namo.
Es geht mir nicht um die externen Links zu anderen Websites, sondern die gesamte intern-verlinkte Menüstruktur sowie die massig vielen Bilder, die alle über die unverschlüsselte Hauptdomain hochgeladen wurden.
Lg Eva


----------



## evalo (23. September 2019)

Ok, scheint etwas kompliziert zu sein ;-)

Andere Frage:
Ich habe unter root 2 Verzeichnisse. Die Dateien der alten HP in dem einen Verzeichnis und die neue Wordpressinstallation in dem anderen Verzeichnis.
Die alte HP (die ursprünglich auf der Hauptdomain stand) soll so lange für die Besucher sichtbar sein, bis die Baustelle unter Wordpress wieder entfernt wird. Könnte ich auch das Verzeichnis mit der alten Homepage auf die Hauptdomain stellen, ohne dass diese dann von der wordpress-Baustelle betroffen ist?
ZB. als https://kanadische-weisse-schaeferhunde.de/altehompage
Habe ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt?
Wenn das geht, wie mache ich das?


----------



## zerix (23. September 2019)

Hallo,

theoretisch ist es nicht kompliziert. Man müsste nur alle HTML-Dateien anpassen. Das geht eigentlich relativ einfach. Überall wo http://kanadische-weisse-schaeferhunde.de/<irgendwas> steht in http://kanadische-weisse-schaeferhunde.de/alpa/<irgendwas> ändern und wo /<irgendwas> steht in /alpa/<irgendwas> ändern.
Das könnte man einfach mit einem Editor machen und es von Hand anpassen, oder bei mehr Können Tools wie etwas sed nutzen.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## evalo (23. September 2019)

Hallo,
ups, das sind tausende von Bildern und angelegten html-Seiten!


----------



## zerix (23. September 2019)

Manche Editoren unterstützen suchen und ersetzen in allen Dateien eines Ordners. Beispielsweise Visual-Studio-Code.

Da würde ich dann einfach http://kanadische-weisse-schaeferhunde.de/ durch http://kanadische-weisse-schaeferhunde.de/alpa ersetzen. Aber nicht vergessen eine Sicherungskopie zu machen, für den Fall, dass was schief läuft.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## ComFreek (23. September 2019)

Genau. Das geht z. B. auch mit Notepad++ so:




Zum Copy-Pasten:

```
href="http://www.kanadische-weisse-schaeferhunde.de/
href="https://alpha.kanadische-weisse-schaeferhunde.de/
```

Backup nicht vergessen!

Ich kann übrigens https://alpha.kanadische-weisse-schaeferhunde.de/ nicht laden, da scheint was mit deinem Zertifikat oder der Servereinstellung nicht i. O. zu sein.


----------



## evalo (23. September 2019)

Erst mal danke für Eure Informationen. Werde mich damit auseinandersetzen.
*comFreek: Ja, die Hauptdomain ist jetzt verschlüsselt, die subdomain nicht.


----------

